# 22-23 Month Old Male - Please Critique



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Please critique Trent. He will be 2 years old on February 20th.

I did a poor job with the stacking and realize the front legs are off. It was just me, though, and no one to help out and I am no good with this to begin with. I prefer him when he is self stacked but unfortunately never have the camera on me then, so hand stacked is as good as it gets! 

He does stand east/west and he is slightly cow hocked so that is not because of poor stacking. 










Front


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm no expert but he's a handsome dog!


----------



## sady's_mom (Jan 6, 2011)

Not bad but his front feet should be straight down from his shoulders and inside back foot alittle in more almost flat to ground, other should be out more almost straight up and down not to over extend him but ya not bad .Very straight backed must be a more working line dog.????.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> inside back foot a little in more almost flat to ground


I strongly disagree with this >.< I HATE seeing hocks flat on the ground. IMO it looks absolutely terrible, and is a reason why people think American GSDs are crippled. And even if she pulled his inner foot farther forward, it would completely unbalance this dog. He doesn't have the rear for that kind of stack. While he is posting a bit in front, his rear is set beautifully.

I do know that Trent is 100% working lines (West German working I believe).

Rei, I think he's looking great. I would like a little more turn of stifle, but he is balanced front and rear. Nice strong topline, though his croup looks a bit steep. He has looooong pasterns, lol, and he's a bit hocky. I'd like just a little more bone. Good color and pigment, nice strong head, good ear set, strong jaw.

Trent is love <3


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Jackie, I think he is stacked well except for the front legs being uneven. When I stack my males I place the right leg somewhere between a line drawn down from the knee and the penis. Pulling the leg too far forward just looks awkward and silly, it cannot create more angulation or rear that is not there. My working line female has very little angulation compared to other lines and even other working line dogs and stacks nearly "square" in the rear.

In my novice opinion I think he looks very balance, the stack looks very natural and there is no awkwardness to him. I like his color. His coat looks a bit short and/or tight for what I personally like but it looks very glossy and healthy. Great eye color.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Balanced male with a very good topline though his croup should be longer and is slightly steep. Good to very good angulation front and rear. I would like to see a tighter foot and, as you said, he does toe out a bit in front. He could have better secondary sex characteristics. Excellent dark face and eyes.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Why would you stack with the hock on the ground? it looks dreadful.

Lovely looking boy


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd love to see a clearer shot from the front to see if his elbows are coming in and restricting his chest at all.


----------

